# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Как убрать нули в печатной форме Торг12 в графе основание?

## Алекс25

Подскажите как сделать так, чтобы в графе "основание" печатной формы торг12 выводился номер счета без нулей слева? Ссылка на форму http://files.mail.ru/0E0CEH

----------


## base_1c

Попробуй команду формат();

----------

